# Game 72: Heat @ Nets--04.02.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 72
Miami Heat (48-23) @ New Jersey Nets (43-28)**
Sunday April 2nd, 2006
6:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Williams*</td><td>*Dwyane Wade*</td><td>*Shaq*</td><td>*James Posey*</td><td>*Udonis Haslem*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.5</td><td>27.6</td><td>20.1</td><td>7.2</td><td>9.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.4</td><td>5.7</td><td>9.7</td><td>4.8</td><td>7.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>6.7</td><td>1.6</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antoine Walker*</td><td>*Gary Payton*</td><td>*Michael Doleac*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.0</td><td>7.8</td><td>2.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.2</td><td>2.8</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.1</td><td>3.1</td><td>.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.8</td><td>24.0</td><td>13.4</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.2</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 27.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaq 9.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwayne Wade 6.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.87</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwayne Wade 1.88</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .78</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 2.66</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 50.0%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 59.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 36.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>James Posey 40.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jason Williams 86.5%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>43-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>33-38</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>30-42</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-46</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-52</td><td>24</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>58-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>48-23</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>43-28</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>42-29</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>37-34</td><td>20.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>36-36</td><td>22</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-36</td><td>22.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>33-38</td><td>24.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 2-1*
11.07.05, @ MIA: Nets 89 - Heat 90
12.23.05, @ MIA: Nets 95 - Heat 88
[email protected] NJ: Nets 105 - Heat 92


*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets, Nets Beat Heat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I don't know shaqs status for this game. He didn't play the last game for them, but last I heard is he was up in the air for today against the cavs.


----------



## SetShotWilly

They will probably rest Shaq for tomorrow.


----------



## HB

I didnt know Williams was only averaging 5apg


----------



## IbizaXL

right now the Heat are concentrating on the Cavs as well as us Heat fans. its going to be a good game.

But the Nets game is going to be exciting as well, im happy cuz i get to see my team going up against good competition for 2 nights in a row. I hope the Heat dont relax too much, theyve made a bad habit of not showing interest in games for the past month.


Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Gio305 said:


> right now the Heat are concentrating on the Cavs as well as us Heat fans. its going to be a good game.
> 
> But the Nets game is going to be exciting as well, im happy cuz i get to see my team going up against good competition for 2 nights in a row. I hope the Heat dont relax too much, theyve made a bad habit of not showing interest in games for the past month.
> 
> 
> Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


 Do you have any news on shaqs status? I'm assuming if he plays today, he'll play tomorrow.


----------



## IbizaXL

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Do you have any news on shaqs status? I'm assuming if he plays today, he'll play tomorrow.


Hes still listed as questionable vs the Cavs.....i guess we wont find out until game time btw Cavs/Heat



> The Heat played Toronto without superstar center Shaquille O'Neal, who sat out the game with a hyper-extended knee. He is questionable for today's contest. Shaq is averaging 20.1 points and 9.2 rebounds in 51 games this season.


Link


----------



## jarkid

Something must to be mentioned, if Heat loses to Cav tomorrow, and lose to Nets later, we will just 3.5 games behind Heat, then we still have the chance to be the no.2 seed.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

jarkid said:


> Something must to be mentioned, if Heat loses to Cav tomorrow, and lose to Nets later, we will just 3.5 games behind Heat, then we still have the chance to be the no.2 seed.


I for one would not want the second seed (depending on where Indiana finishes). Indy is 7th, meaning they play the second seed. Of course it comes in handy when we play the Heat in the second round, but it would make the first round that much harder


----------



## jarkid

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> I for one would not want the second seed (depending on where Indiana finishes). Indy is 7th, meaning they play the second seed. Of course it comes in handy when we play the Heat in the second round, but it would make the first round that much harder


if we don't have home court advantage to against heat, that doesn't mean it is easier than playing pacers. I don't think we should be panic about playing pacers.


----------



## NeTs15VC

It will now be a 12 game winning streak!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> I for one would not want the second seed (depending on where Indiana finishes). Indy is 7th, meaning they play the second seed. Of course it comes in handy when we play the Heat in the second round, but it would make the first round that much harder


 Well like you said, it depends on where indy finishes. The Nets could finish in 2nd or 3rd and still have a chnace of playing them (5th, 6th, and 7th are pretty close to eachother).

Since thats up in the air, I'm just going to look at it as trying to get homecourt advantage as much as possible.


----------



## Intense Enigma

This game will be on NBA tv too.


----------



## HB

Shaq and Posey not playing against the cavs today, wonder if they will tomorrow


----------



## IbizaXL

Hbwoy said:


> Shaq and Posey not playing against the cavs today, wonder if they will tomorrow


i think both will be ready for the game.

quick note:

Before the Heat played the Cavs, Their record for the month of March is 12-3.....same as the Nets who are riding their 11 game winning streak. 

this is gonna be a good game.

just wanted to point that out


----------



## Nets2791

Does anyone have the information on the 6-8 seeds and their games apart.

It would be awesome if Miami gets stuck with the Pacers (no offense to the Heats fan who posted) because they are a very dangerous team.

Is there a topic or does anyone have the difference in games between the 6, 7 and 8 seeds?


----------



## -33-

I think it's 2 games from 6 to 8...i'm not sure, and i'm too lazy to look it up! haha


----------



## IbizaXL

well, now the Heat is gonna be hungry for a win, and if they bring that same amount of effort like the Cavs game, with Shaq and Posey back, then im liking my teams chances. should be another exciting game IMO.


----------



## jarkid

it's back2back for Heat, and if Shaq & Posey comes back, Nets must do their best.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

There would be nothing more satisfying than toping off my week with seeing this heat team lose. Every time, we beat them the grin on my face gets increasingly wider, I cannot stand this team and I would hate our win streak to be snapped by them. With that said the Nets have to bring their A game, and make a statement for teams to realize that they have to watch their asses in the playoffs. However, if the Nets play anyway as they did on Friday, then you can count on a big fat L.


----------



## Gmister

Make Wade play defense, Use Nenad in the pick and rolls, run the ball, keep them under 90 and you got yourself a win. Alot to ask for but I have faith in the Nets.


----------



## Krstic12

Go Nets!

Heats can only beat the teams away from playoffs ~

Nets?It is a hard work for them!


----------



## NR 1

get 12


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

I have complete faith in the Nets tonight....

All we need is a solid "TEAM" performance from our starters and bench.


----------



## GM3

Anyone notice that the game will be shown on ABC?


----------



## Real

Grandmazter3 said:


> Anyone notice that the game will be shown on ABC?


April Fools, right?


----------



## GM3

Net2 said:


> April Fools, right?


It says so on NBA.com's banner. Where it shows the TV shedule for upcoming games.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> It says so on NBA.com's banner. Where it shows the TV shedule for upcoming games.


I noticed it yesterday and wondered why. I checked everywhere, but it seems thats the only place it has it up like that.


----------



## ghoti

Road teams playing the second half of back to backs against rested home teams almost never win.

The Lakers did it in Seattle the other day, and that's the only significant one I remember. (The Nets won by a point in Charlotte as a favorite in the same situation. The Bobcats were the worst team in the NBA at the time.)

This one is a little different since Shaq didn't play, but the Nets' home record and recent excellence still make this an extremely rough game for the Heat.

The line is closed due to uncertain health issues, but if it wasn't the Nets would be 3 or 4 point favorites.


----------



## Real

Grandmazter3 said:


> It says so on NBA.com's banner. Where it shows the TV shedule for upcoming games.


It says that it's on NBA TV.


----------



## Phenom Z28

All I know is I'm going to feel really sorry for Heat fans if the Nets win tonight. They'll never hear the end of it even though their team is going to be on the 2nd day of a back-to-back against two pretty good teams and without one of their star players. It's just going to be brutal...but I guess they deserve it for what they put Nets fans through last summer.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

is this game on abc


----------



## GM3

NETSFAN3526 said:


> is this game on abc


Ive been looking and most likely not.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

NETSFAN3526 said:


> is this game on abc


 Unfortunatly "No"


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Krstic will bounce back after bad game.Go Nets.


----------



## L

3 hours and 11 minutes to go.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

miki said:


> Nets will win.Krstic will bounce back after bad game.Go Nets.


Exactly. Shaq can't guard Nenad! :eek8:


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> Exactly. Shaq can't guard Nenad! :eek8:


ot:krstic all star, how do u feel about kidd saying krstic is better than toddmac? :raised_ey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> ot:krstic all star, how do u feel about kidd saying krstic is better than toddmac? :raised_ey


Of COURSE he is.  Toddmac was a hustler, but never had the talent or shooting touch Nenad has.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Im not in NJ. Is the game on Nat'l TV on a major Network (e.g., ABC, CBS, NBC) or is it only on YES?


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> Of COURSE he is.  Toddmac was a hustler, but never had the talent or shooting touch Nenad has.


* looks at toddmacc, the maker of this thread.*
:devil_2:


----------



## GM3

Quick Note: You are more than welcomed to browse the Heat forum but whatever the outcome please be respectul and do not bait any posters.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> Quick Note: You are more than welcomed to browse the Heat forum but whatever the outcome please be respectul and do not bait any posters.


They will be here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> Of COURSE he is.  Toddmac was a hustler, but never had the talent or shooting touch Nenad has.


 I think I've got to make some changes to my ignore list.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> * looks at toddmacc, the maker of this thread.*
> :devil_2:


Trying to destroy out unity here are ya? :raised_ey


----------



## VC_15

Man , i am screwed!. Raptors nba tv always show Nba tv games, except for today!!!. **** , i even hate this channel more!!!. Any one who lives in Canada knows if this game is telivised on another channel?

no masking, let the filter pick it up


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Road teams playing the second half of back to backs against rested home teams almost never win.
> 
> The Lakers did it in Seattle the other day, and that's the only significant one I remember. (The Nets won by a point in Charlotte as a favorite in the same situation. The Bobcats were the worst team in the NBA at the time.)
> 
> This one is a little different since Shaq didn't play, but the Nets' home record and recent excellence still make this an extremely rough game for the Heat.
> 
> The line is closed due to uncertain health issues, but if it wasn't the Nets would be 3 or 4 point favorites.


I was way off.

The Nets are 7 point favorites.


----------



## Aurelino

ghoti said:


> I was way off.
> 
> The Nets are 7 point favorites.


Maybe Shaq isn't playing ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> They will be here


and they have the right to be here. But that doesn't mean we shoudl go to their forum and bait them, just like they shouldn't come here and do it. If someone comes here and does it, then let it be taken care of with going back and doing it to them, cause it'll only cause more problems.

And likewise, hopefully no Nets fans will go there and make ridiculous baiting comments. I know its a tight playoff race, but lets not be *******s about it.


----------



## justasking?

VC_15 said:


> Man , i am screwed!. Raptors nba tv always show Nba tv games, except for today!!!. **** , i even hate this channel more!!!. Any one who lives in Canada knows if this game is telivised on another channel?
> 
> no masking, let the filter pick it up


I have tried my best to look for it but unfortunately, it seems that it won't be on the Score, sportsnet and Raptors TV. I've looked at those.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Wow 4 pages and the game hasn't even started yet.


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and they have the right to be here. But that doesn't mean we shoudl go to their forum and bait them, just like they shouldn't come here and do it. If someone comes here and does it, then let it be taken care of with going back and doing it to them, cause it'll only cause more problems.
> 
> And likewise, hopefully no Nets fans will go there and make ridiculous baiting comments. I know its a tight playoff race, but lets not be *******s about it.


Excellent point Todd


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow 4 pages and the game hasn't even started yet.


If you don't have dial up, you should change the posts per page to 50 by clicking "Edit Options" in "User CP".


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and they have the right to be here. But that doesn't mean we shoudl go to their forum and bait them, just like they shouldn't come here and do it. If someone comes here and does it, then let it be taken care of with going back and doing it to them, cause it'll only cause more problems.
> 
> And likewise, hopefully no Nets fans will go there and make ridiculous baiting comments. I know its a tight playoff race, but lets not be *******s about it.


Great post ToddMac! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ghoti

Line is down to 5.5.

That's more realistic than 7, IMO.

If I weren't a Nets fan, I would have jumped on that 7 points when I had the chance.


----------



## Vinsane

any word on shaq


----------



## SetShotWilly

ghoti said:


> If you don't have dial up, you should change the posts per page to 50 by clicking "Edit Options" in "User CP".


Thanks. I'll try that


----------



## neoxsupreme

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow 4 pages and the game hasn't even started yet.


Everyone is just so hyped up for this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> If you don't have dial up, you should change the posts per page to 50 by clicking "Edit Options" in "User CP".


 I just changed that recently, it's much better that way.


----------



## Vincanity15311

who the **** is the new guy


----------



## GM3

Shaq will play tonight.

White Chocolate wont.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Shaq will play tonight.
> 
> White Chocolate wont.


 hopefully shaq will be a little rusty


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Shaq's going to have to run all night trying to flail his arms at Nenad's jumpers. Sounds like a fun thing to watch.


----------



## ghoti

Line is down to 5. That's actually good value for a Nets wager.

Hmmmm. I can use some "NBA Credits"...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I say start the game attacking the rim and get Miami in the penality early and often.....Make Shaq and that knee work tonight!


----------



## squaleca

is it on nba tv cause it says some ncaa crap coming on at 6??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I say start the game attacking the rim and get Miami in the penality early and often.....Make Shaq and that knee work tonight!


 I agree. With Zo out...if the Nets can get Shaq into foul trouble early, that will really test their depth up front.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> is it on nba tv cause it says some ncaa crap coming on at 6??


 the schedule says it's on nbatv.


----------



## Farmer77

We Got To Protect This House!!


----------



## squaleca

ive have raptors tv which is essentially the same feed well 90% of the time!!


----------



## squaleca

**** **** **** ****


----------



## squaleca

anyone gotta radio feed????


----------



## AJC NYC

Am I the only person and self proclaimed biggest nets fan that believes the nets wont loose again??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> Am I the only person and self proclaimed biggest nets fan that believes the nets wont loose again??


 look at the score prediction game, there are plenty of people who said they thought the Nets would win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> anyone gotta radio feed????


 There is a thread that has a link to one, I don't know how well it works or anything, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## GM3

No Mark Jackson today. Marv and Spirnarkle.


----------



## XRay34

We lost, Wade and Shaq both playing

the SOB returns vs. Nets right?

Fat F


----------



## AJC NYC

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> look at the score prediction game, there are plenty of people who said they thought the Nets would win.



I mean that the nets wont loose *ever *again. At least in the regular season


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> We lost, Wade and Shaq both playing
> 
> the SOB returns vs. Nets right?
> 
> Fat F


I believe both were playing last two times we played them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> We lost, Wade and Shaq both playing
> 
> the SOB returns vs. Nets right?
> 
> Fat F


 then if you know the outcome, don't bother watching.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> No Mark Jackson today. Marv and *Spirnarkle*.


I like Spirnarkle for some reason, and I think it's because of VC's Dunk on Zo in Miami this year....Spirnakle's reaction was that of "Fan" and not as a announcer......He was laughing and cracking jokes........It made that Posterization that much better to me.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> We lost, Wade and Shaq both playing
> 
> the SOB returns vs. Nets right?
> 
> Fat F


Good. I wanted him to play.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> We lost, Wade and Shaq both playing
> 
> the SOB returns vs. Nets right?
> 
> Fat F


 WoW starting off a lil early aren't we..... :nonono:


----------



## AJC NYC

the nets wont loose ever again!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

wooohooo its on tv!!! INHD!! 291 for you timewarner HD owners!! weee this makes up for that abc game i got screwed out of last week! :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hook us up with some play by play


----------



## AJC NYC

So this Derek Anderson guy is suppose to stop VC and RJ
HAHA


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

will do...they said nets have closed the gap on heat, however they dont think we can win a 7 game series...

guess we have to prove it to them all over again with yet another win over the Heat this season...


----------



## XRay34

go nets go wade


----------



## Petey

Shaq is playing... damn!

Should be a good test though.

Heat up 2-0 to start.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat win the tip, shaq hits. 2-0 Heat.

Nets turn it over....Payton misses a three, rebound RJ.
Nenad misses, rebound Payton.
Haslem misses, rebound Collins.
Vince drives and hits. Tied up 2-2


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

haha carter just drew 4 people and scored!! curently 2-2


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Cage_Epidemic said:


> will do...they said nets have closed the gap on heat, however they dont think we can win a 7 game series...
> 
> guess we have to prove it to them all over again with yet another win over the Heat this season...


Good looking out, and I'm sure if we win tonight and win the season series 3-1 they'll still believe that.....I like the doubters thought because it makes these victories all the more sweater...GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq turns it over. Vince turns it over. Haslem with the dunk on a break, 4-2 Heat.

Vince drives and gets fouled by Payton, his first.


----------



## GM3

They are collapsing on Carter, RJ has to step up.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

**** Carter and Haslem hit and go down


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Haslem is out...busted up his nose...


----------



## XRay34

cmooooooon hurry the f up


----------



## GM3

Haslem is heading back to locker room.


----------



## Petey

Haslem's blook stopped the game for a 2nd time now... LOL

Now going to the lockerroom.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Haslem got hit by Vince's head, looks like a bloody nose. Walker in for him. Haslem going to the locker room.

RJ hits a jumper. Tied up 4-4


----------



## Vinsane

is there a timeout or something


----------



## Petey

RJ off the pick and hits!

Tied up.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jordan for 2

6-4 Heat


----------



## GM3

6-4 Heat

Kidd is struggling.


----------



## mjm1

kidd stop shooting the three ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and hits. 6-4 Heat.

Nenad kicks it out to Kidd, who misses a three.
Shaq misses, rebound Kidd.

Offensive foul called on Collins, his first.


----------



## Petey

No, no, that is DWade!

Jeez...

Collins called on the illegal screen.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

horrible start


----------



## Petey

LOL

Shaq bumps RJ, RJ moves back... 2 seconds later charge called.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

bad call againts shaq but i'll take it


----------



## GM3

Carter gets the roll.

6-6.

offensive foul lol on shaq.


----------



## XRay34

pat rileys gell dripping on peoples food


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound RJ.
Vince gets the bounce, 6-6 tie.

Shaq called on the offensive foul, his first.

Vince misses, rebound Payton.
Wade hits. 8-6 Heat.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How do the Nets look out there 2 night?


----------



## Petey

I wish Walker would take more shots... damnit!

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

I hate this Heat team. I just hate everyone on it.


----------



## XRay34

wade killing vc

10-8 heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat with the steal. Walker misses, Shaq rebounds and dunks, 10-6 Heat.

Nenad hits. 10-8 Heat.
Walker answers. 12-8 Heat.
RJ hits again. 12-10 Heat


----------



## GM3

Krstic facial on Wade!


----------



## XRay34

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson over Anderson, pulls the game to 2 down.

Carter w/ the steal.

KRSTIC W/ THE FACIAL ON WADE!!!

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Lmfao

Nenad Posterizes Wade!!! Lmfao!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

NENAD WITH THE MONSTER DUNK OVER WADE!!

12-12 tie


----------



## mjm1

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh My Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodnes, Nenowned!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Unbelievable!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

LOLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSS MONSTER DUNK BY KRSTIC on Wade!!!!!!! WOOOOWWW that was crazy


----------



## Vinsane

Jason Kidd is hurtin this team with his shooting


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Nenad throwing it down


----------



## 7M3

God, Kidd's back to his old ways.

LOL @ Antoine's face after the Nenad facial.


----------



## jmk

Dunk of the season.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

From everyone's posts It seems like the Nets are being sloppy with the basketball, and aren't playing the energy and fire needed on the Defensive side of the ball....Would that be a correct assesment?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

If you looked up Nenowned in the dictionary, you'd see a picture of that.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

Amazing D-Wade just got ****ted on.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

can i smell the first Nenad poser?? ill take 5!


----------



## XRay34

that dunk was sick

but jason kidd is pissing me off

ur a professional basketball player ur supposed to make open shots bro

u been in league for 12 years u should have that developed by now.


----------



## jmk




----------



## Farmer77

WOW!!! Never seen Kristic dunk like that on transition before!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Nenowned


----------



## mjm1

that brought tears to my eyes, so beautiful


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nenad is my hero.


----------



## HB

Think it would be wise that Kidd stop shooting


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Wish I could of seen it.......I'll have check out the highlights tonight on Espn....LOL....CURLY!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd misses another 3. Looking for his shot early.


----------



## XRay34

Shaq 2 Jordan for the DUNK!


----------



## 7M3

Nets aren't playing with energy defensively.


----------



## Petey

Shaq finds Wade cutting, Wade w/ the uncontested slam.

Carter misses off the screen.

Where is Mark Jackson damnit!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd misses another 3. Looking for his shot early.


i wish he wouldnt


----------



## theKidd-5

OMG........ the game just started and i have to go to school!!! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vince-

STOP TAKING JUMPERS


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Shaq finds Wade cutting, Wade w/ the uncontested slam.
> 
> Carter misses off the screen.
> 
> Where is Mark Jackson damnit!
> 
> -Petey


he was doing halftime for abc


----------



## jmk

Vince needs to not be on Wade anymore.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Shaq.
Anderson misses, rebound Kidd.
Kidd throws it long to vince, who gets fouled by Anderson, his first.

Vince misses, rebound Shaq.


----------



## Richard Jefferson

Krstic needs to dunk on Shaq. We need to get our defense together and stop giving up all these dunks on the inside.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Kidd is cold still....Well he'll catch on fire again.....As long as he leads the Defensive charge and orchestrates the O....Then I'm good.


----------



## mjm1

no defense amazing!


----------



## XRay34

I hate Walker man

Ever since Boston days


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Walker misses, gets it back and puts it back in. 16-12 Heat.

RJ misses, rebound Walker.

Doleac in for Shaq.

Time out Nets.


----------



## 7M3

Antoine Walker plays like the biggest ****** in the league. Just look how he moves. Guy's retarded.


----------



## Petey

Man Walker passes on a 3, gets the board off the pullup, and hits.

Got to box out!

...

Yeah, but Walker needs to shoot more.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Shaq 2 Jordan for the DUNK!


Jordan came out of retirement for this game :eek8: :eek8: , I guess the Nets are getting more respect


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see the D isn't up to par tonight early on from the Nets?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Drive it Vince!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

neoxsupreme said:


> Drive it Vince!


 thats what he needs to do


----------



## dfunk15

jmk said:


> Vince needs to not be on Wade anymore.


he scored once on vince and missed two, he's 1-1 on rj and 1-1 on kidd so yeah...


----------



## 7M3

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I see the D isn't up to par tonight early on from the Nets?


Definately not. They're doing some good things on O, but Kidd can't make a wide open shot.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Still to early and 16-11 isn't the largest margin in the world to get all crazy about.


----------



## XRay34

another fn offensive rebound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff in for Colins.

Wade misses, Anderson gets it back.

Wade looks hurt, time out Heat.


----------



## mjm1

can this team rebound!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Wow, get a ****ing rebound.

Good, I hope Wade's career is over. Little *****.


----------



## AJC NYC

YES WADE Injured Carter15nets


----------



## Petey

Wade to the fade, through 3 Nets hands for a Heat O board.

Wade hurt.

Riley calls TO.

-Petey


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

wade injured? his hobling off...


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

and wade is back..


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> Drive it Vince!


maybe he will when shaq sits


----------



## Petey

Wade remains in after the TO.

Walker stripped.

See? Good when Walker wants to shoot...

Carter loses it, stripped by Wade, out of bounds on Wade.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

7M3 said:


> Definately not. They're doing some good things on O, but Kidd can't make a wide open shot.


 We need that Defensive intenisty to go way up tonight, and does Jkidds shot look terrible or is it just off?


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> maybe he will when shaq sits


... Shaq is sitting.

Doleac in.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Where are the ****ing fouls?!?! Jefferson hacked on the drive, then Vince hacked.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade back in.

Walker posts up and gets it stolen.
Vince draws the foul on shandon anderson.
RJ drives gets it knocked away, but Vaughn gets it back. Vaughn misses, rebound Doleac.

Walker misses, nets get it back, but then the Nets turn it over.
Loose ball foul on Walker, his first.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Clean the glass!


----------



## dfunk15

vince got hit on that board


----------



## Petey

Walker on the spin, Krstic gets a piece.

Heat get it back, loses it, loose ball foul on the Heat.

On Walker.

Walker filling up the stat sheet.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> ... Shaq is sitting.
> 
> Doleac in.
> 
> -Petey


 Here's our time to strike and get back control of this game!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Walker.

Nnenad with the block on Doleac
RJ with the revese dunk! 16-14 Heat


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I do this every game, so-

N E T S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> ... Shaq is sitting.
> 
> Doleac in.
> 
> -Petey


lets see how many times he touches the ball now that shaq is out


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

BIG BLOCK BY KRSTIC!!! and Jefferson with a reverse dunk!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Refs are doing their part I see....lol...Bums!


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, O board stripped... Walker to Doleac, Krstic blocked from behind, Carter shuffles to RJ, RJ w/ the reverse!

Krstic called fouling Wade at the top of the key.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

KRSTIC WITH THE BLOCK!! amazing


----------



## 7M3

Nice Vince.


----------



## XRay34

Wade is freakin' SICK


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Cage_Epidemic said:


> BIG BLOCK BY KRSTIC!!! and Jefferson with a reverse dunk!!


 ATTACK THAT RIM.....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic hits in the paint.

Carter with 4 assists. 

Wade hits.

Heat back up by 2.

Nets hold for final shot.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Its A Vvvv Ccccc 33333


----------



## 7M3

cash dolla billz


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Nenad, his first.
Payton misses a three, rebound RJ.

Vince drives, dishes it to Nenad for the layin. 16-16 tie.

Wade hits. 18-16 Heat.

Vince hits a three at the buzzer!!!

*END OF FIRST*
Nets 19
Heat 18


----------



## Petey

Carter fires over Payton from 3/4 feet behind the ARCH!

NETS +1 at the end of 1!

-Petey


----------



## Unique

What a 3 by Vince, Vince is playing great.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER hits the fade away three at the buzzer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Walker is my most despised player.


----------



## HB

Refs really love this Wade guy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 points, 4 assists for Vince already.


----------



## GM3

3 at the buzzer for VC.


----------



## AJC NYC

HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade


----------



## Vinsane

Vince really sacrifices so much for this team


----------



## jmk

Vince was real bad the first 6 minutes, but he's been awesome since Kidd went out. Don't let Jacque Vaughn play another minute. Vince is our backup PG.


----------



## Üllar

Go Nets!
:clap: 
Nets 19
Heat 18 
End of 1st Quarter


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade is freakin' SICK


Carter's better :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Richard Jefferson

I'm worried about Wade's midrange jumper. If he gets it going he's automatic despite Kidd or RJ guarding him.


----------



## AJC NYC

HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!


----------



## squaleca

whats our record when leading after 1??


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's what I'm talking about......Take control of this game....This our "HOUSE"....By the way is CAA a full house tonight?


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> Vince was real bad the first 6 minutes, but he's been awesome since Kidd went out. Don't let Jacque Vaughn play another minute. Vince is our backup PG.


Here we go again, notice someone else hasnt been playing up to par


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jmk said:


> Vince was real bad the first 6 minutes, but he's been awesome since Kidd went out. Don't let Jacque Vaughn play another minute. Vince is our backup PG.


That's a good idea. Carter plays PG and we move RJ to SG.

Carter
RJ
Cliffy
Collins
Nenad

*When kidd is on the Bench of course


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anderson misses, Nenad rebounds.

Nenad hits at the other end. 21-18 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Krstic with one hand, nice.


----------



## XRay34

Krstic owning Shaq just like last years NBA Playoffs


----------



## SetShotWilly

AJC NYC said:


> HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
> I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!


Please stop.


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson cant guard shaq

put krstic on him


----------



## GM3

Krstic blocks O'Neal! but O'Neal comes back and gets the shot and then will shoot for 1.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Krstic blocks Shaq!!!!

Shaq gets it back and scores


----------



## Petey

neoxsupreme said:


> Walker is my most despised player.


 I wish Walker would play 48 minutes every time the Nets meet up w/ the Heat.

Krstic w/ the block on Shaq, Shaq gets it back, puts it up, foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Krstic with the block, but immediate foul by robinson ****ING MOTHER ****ER


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Shaq just got NENOWNED


----------



## HB

How come Vince shoots from so far out?


----------



## mjm1

excellent job by krstic on defense!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> Here we go again, notice someone else hasnt been playing up to par


Kidd is the culprit. Carter is always the scapegoat.


----------



## XRay34

Can't guard Wade


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits and hits the ft. Tied 21-21.

Wade gets a layup, 23-21 Heat.

Time out Nets.


----------



## 7M3

This is an offensive disastor team without Kidd or Carter on the floor.


----------



## Petey

Woooh... nice D by Krstic. Shaq called on the travel.

Krstic is stepping up as of late even defensively.

Zoran in for Carter... but no Kidd.

Doleac on the steal of RJ... out to Wade, Wade in the open court hits.

Wade w/ 10.

Heat +2, 10 to play in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Nenad needs to be given the ball down low. Get Shaq into some foul trouble.


----------



## mjm1

**** everyone else's defense, PATHETIC


----------



## GM3

Travel on O'Neal.

Tied at 21

RJ turns it over.

Wade with a pretty move scores, heat up 2.


----------



## AJC NYC

HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Can't guard Wade


Not many can. Kid is amazing.


----------



## HB

Hmmm the heat really do want to prove a point to the nets


----------



## myst

AJC NYC said:


> HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
> I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!!


lol


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets. You are not fooling us with your name, you are a Heat fan and get off Wade's Nuts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> HEY carter15nets Vince Carter Owns Dwade
> I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!!


 stop calling out other posters


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So who's on the court at the moment?


----------



## 7M3

this. team. cant. score.

put. vince. back. in.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn misses, and Doleac misses.

Krstic facing on Doleac... HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Hbwoy said:


> Hmmm the heat really do want to prove a point to the nets



Why, What are the Heat doing?


----------



## XRay34

God Krstic is sick

10 Pts rest of team 12


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenowning the Heat!


----------



## GM3

Get Vaughn out of there.

Krstic hits.

tied at 23

Foul on Nenad, ****.


----------



## XRay34

Wade will drop 40 with messed up ribs


----------



## mjm1

wade can go to hell for all i care, there getting all the calls!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits over doleac! tied up 23-23.

Wade drives and gets fouled by Nenad, Collins in for him.

Wade hits both at the line. 25-23 Heat


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade will drop 40 with messed up ribs


i dont think he is in much pain


----------



## Petey

Oh man... foul on Krstic, his 2nd.

Looked like on Zoran.

Hmm, what a novel concept.

Drive into big mean to put them on the bench due to foul troubles. 

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

rj, playing like a lazy ***.


----------



## XRay34

unforched turnovers after unforced turnovers

vaughn to rj 3 feet away cant even hold the ball.


----------



## 7M3

Jesus Christ, atleast catch the goddamn ball before you do something unproductive with it.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Krstic sure does love to play the Heat.


----------



## GM3

Krstic will sit.

Wade hits both

25-23 Heat.

Haslem comes back to the bench.

Vaughn draws foul, Kidd will come back in RJ.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

This isn't going to be an easy game......Both teams are like Prize Fighters right now going blow for blow, toe to toe......So whoever wants it more will win tonight.....I just hope it's the Nets!


----------



## 7M3

stop talking about jack sikma. its not ****ing funny.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's the Foul count for both the Heat and Nets?


----------



## mjm1

lol, they call traveling on wade, never thought i'd see that.


----------



## dfunk15

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade will drop 40 with messed up ribs


his ribs are fine, so are his ankles, I really can't stand his superhero who plays through injuries gimmick


----------



## GM3

Tied at 25

Get Vaughn out of there please.


----------



## XRay34

if wade made that


----------



## 7M3

Jesus. Wade wildly out of control.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn drives and draws a foul. Going to the line...hits both. 25-25.

Wade called on a travel.
Doleac with the steal, Wade misses, ball goes out off Doleac.

Cliffy from three! 28-25 Nets
Time out heat


----------



## XRay34

dfunk15 said:


> his ribs are fine, so are his ankles, I really can't stand his superhero who plays through injuries gimmick


na wades legit

hes dwayne wade, he acts like himself, is himself

unlike kobe, now that guys one insecure sob who has to fake it and think he someone else.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vaugn hits both FTs


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> his ribs are fine, so are his ankles, I really can't stand his superhero who plays through injuries gimmick


 I'm glad I'm not the only one that notices this......Wade can Ball, but the kid deserves an Oscar out there sometimes!


----------



## 7M3

There's nothing wrong with Wade's ribs. If there is, it certainly isn't effecting his movements.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd dropping a dime to Cliff for the trifecta


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> na wades legit
> 
> hes dwayne wade, he acts like himself, is himself
> 
> unlike kobe, now that guys one insecure sob who has to fake it and think he someone else.


Fake what?


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> na wades legit
> 
> hes dwayne wade, he acts like himself, is himself
> 
> unlike kobe, now that guys one insecure sob who has to fake it and think he someone else.


I'm sorry, but i really dont think YOU understand what the hell your talking about. That made absolutely no sense.


----------



## AJC NYC

Vince Carter Owns Dwade
I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade


----------



## GM3

Booooooooo! Jay Z dumped Beyonce for P. Diddy lol.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd dropping a dime to Cliff for the trifecta


 Uncle Cliff and Jkidd old Suns Connection!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Score?


----------



## dfunk15

OMG, that's a moving screen? There was no contact!!


----------



## GM3

WTF is with Collins and those calls.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> na wades legit
> 
> hes dwayne wade, he acts like himself, is himself
> 
> unlike kobe, now that guys one insecure sob who has to fake it and think he someone else.


Seems you are rooting for the heat


----------



## mjm1

the refs are going to GO TO HELL, thats the second time they've called it on the same player.


----------



## 7M3

Jason Collins sets that pick every single game, atleast 8 times. Why is he being called for it now?

How can you even complain about that call?


----------



## GM3

O'Neal totally elbows Collins and finally gets a call. That call has been coming for 4 years now.


----------



## XRay34

Vince now with 9


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton hits. Nets up 28-27.

Foul called on Collins, his second. Vince back in for Zoran.
Waler misses a three, rebound Shaq. Shaq called for another offensive foul! Finally calling shaq on throwing his elbows into peoples face.

Vince hits. 30-27 NEts


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets are pretty much containing everybody else except for their 2 All-Stars


----------



## STUCKEY!

mjm1 said:


> the refs are going to GO TO HELL, thats the second time they've called it on the same player.


Look at my avatar :raised_ey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Another bogus call on Collins....How can you call that's a MAN SCREEN...lol


----------



## XRay34

KIDD! Finally

PS Get VAUGHN OUT!


----------



## 7M3

thanks jay


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

J Kidd finally hit a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mjm1

Stop Leaving Kapono Open!


----------



## XRay34

who in gods name is jason capono


----------



## neoxsupreme

SHEED! said:


> Look at my avatar :raised_ey


Nice.


----------



## HB

Attack Shaq now!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> O'Neal totally elbows Collins and finally gets a call. That call has been coming for 4 years now.


 I Agree....Shaq did that all throughout Game 4 last year in the playoffs....Better late then never!


----------



## XRay34

fn dork hits back 2 back shot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd from three!!! 33-27 Nets

Kapono answers. 33-29 Nets.

Cliff misses, rebound Payton.
Kapono hits again. 33-31 Nets


----------



## 7M3

I'm sorry, why is Payton being allowed to molest Vince off the ball?


----------



## 7M3

God ****ing damn it, FOUL1!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits the open jumper, 35-31 Nets.

Kapono misses, rebound Cliff.
Kidd misses a three, rebound Vince, who gets stripped. Ball goes out off Cliff.


----------



## squaleca

get that mobster out of the game!! oh man now u know the refs are gonna be on the heats side!!!


----------



## mjm1

WALKER ****ING TOUCHED THat thats ****oa-ept qieoptjaerSf b- s[fdy gh2q4365yq356trgvq 3rw5tgyq


----------



## neoxsupreme

7M3 said:


> I'm sorry, why is Payton being allowed to molest Vince off the ball?


B/c he's the Glove.


----------



## mjm1

the refs can go to hell


----------



## XRay34

whata a player

kidd answers


----------



## GM3

35-31 Nets.

Heat miss T shot.

wade again.

Walker what a ******* lol.


----------



## 7M3

****ing scrub white boy gets to disrespect Vince, and then Vince gets a t.

AND One!


----------



## big furb

Nets playing 5 on 8 again


----------



## Phenom Z28

What a great freak'n game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

T called on Vince. Haslem can't hit the FT.

Nenad in for Collins.
Wade hits. 35-33 Nets.

Kidd hits AND gets fouled by walker! Hits the FT. 38-33 Nets.

6 assists for Vince.


----------



## XRay34

Holy Crap Wade


----------



## mjm1

damn wade, they have to start fouling him. send a ****ing message


----------



## squaleca

wake up vince u only have 3 more ponints than u do assists!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits again. 38-35 Nets

Vince misses a three, rebound Wade.
Haslem hits. 38-37 Nets


----------



## 7M3

Why go to RJ? Vince is feeling it.


----------



## GM3

38-33 Nets

Wade again, damn. 

Haslem hits

38-37 Nets.

Time Out Nets.


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## mjm1

7M3 said:


> Why go to RJ? Vince is feeling it.


YEAH, pulling up for a contested three with 18 on the shot clock and bricking it IS FEELING IT!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vaughn knocks one down, Carter w/ 5 assists.

Carter gets T'd up.
Haslem misses the tech.
Wade drives for 2.
Kidd layup from VC feed
Kidd get's fouled by Walker.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see Jkidd woke up and said "F IT" and is joining the party......Now when will RJ join the party?


----------



## AJC NYC

Vince Carter Owns Dwade
I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So far it seems to be a very good game......Back and forth....I would love to be able to see the game..lol!


----------



## XRay34

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dwyane_wade.jpg"</img>


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits again

40-37 Nets.

Hitler pushes off Krstic.


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJC NYC said:


> Vince Carter Owns Dwade
> I repeat Vince Carter Owns Dwade!!


Doesn't look like it tonight. Wade has 16 already.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd hits again
> 
> 40-37 Nets.
> 
> Hitler pushes off Krstic.


 JKIDD is beginning to heat up!


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dwyane_wade.jpg"</img>


why cant you go to the heat forum along with your love affair with wade. its disgusting.


----------



## GM3

Jumpball, I thought he traveled.

Cliffy and wade and...Nets get it

Kidd fouled by Payton, Kidd will shoot 2

Under 2 to play.


----------



## dfunk15

Kidd is smart, will shoot two


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> Doesn't look like it tonight. Wade has 16 already.


 Wade can have 50 tonight and I won't care......As long as the NETS get the W!


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> YEAH, pulling up for a contested three with 18 on the shot clock and bricking it IS FEELING IT!!!


The man has 9 points and 6 assists. Giving him the ball isn't exactly a bad idea


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits 1 of 2 from the line. 41-37 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> Kidd is smart, will shoot two


 He's THe Captain.....But of COurse!


----------



## XRay34

41-37 1:18


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dwyane_wade.jpg"</img>



Get off his Nuts Already


----------



## GM3

41-37 Nets.

Good D by Carter and CLiffy.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So do the Nets look like there playing Nets ball finally?


----------



## Phenom Z28

AWWWWWWwwwwwwmost!


----------



## XRay34

awww crap it rolled out woulda been sic play


----------



## 7M3

oooooooooooooooooooO!


----------



## GM3

Dammit, Carter will shoot for 2.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> AWWWWWWwwwwwwmost!


 What Happenned?


----------



## Jizzy

The Kid is back!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> The Kid is back!!!!


 What Da Hell Happenned?..lol


----------



## GM3

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> So do the Nets look like there playing Nets ball finally?


Were up so yes lol. Vaughn has been in there too long though.


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What Happenned?


Carters crazy *** spin move +1 lay-up almost bounced in. Hung on the rim and dribbled out.


----------



## GM3

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What Happenned?


Carter almost got the And 1 but didnt get the roll and he missed the 2nd FT.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 42
Heat 39


----------



## XRay34

why vince why


----------



## GM3

*Haltime

Nets 42 Miami 39*


----------



## Phenom Z28

"Here's Carter FIRING one up, I'm not sure what that was." hehe


----------



## 7M3

Vince just tossed it up there, hoping to get his own board.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter makes 1 of 2.


----------



## Vinsane

It isnt fair wade is allowed to come into jersey and shoot as many shots as he wants with someone like Shaq on his team and Vince has only two able scorers on his team and he has to take less shots on his home floor


----------



## AJC NYC

mjm1 said:


> why cant you go to the heat forum along with your love affair with wade. its disgusting.


Becuase the Heat forum sucks balls and there is no one there


----------



## NR 1

Nets 42
Heat 39


----------



## JCB

We're up, so I'm happy. :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Were up so yes lol. Vaughn has been in there too long though.


 That's what I like to read......Vaughn if you gotta go, then you gotta go...Frank yank him....Unless he's playing well..lol


----------



## myst

Why do you guys post EVERY single play that happens, 10 times! Just post a link to the box score.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Not the Greatest Nets Basketball, but we are up by 3.


----------



## AJC NYC

The Nets *are *the* better *team


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO. Carter15Nets always says Vinsane gets a boner when VC scores. Wel, Carter15Nets starts using viagra when Wade touches the ball.


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO. Carter15Nets always says Vinsane gets a boner when VC scores. Well, Carter15Nets starts getting excited when Wade touches the ball.


----------



## GM3

myst said:


> Why do you guys post EVERY single play that happens, 10 times! Just post a link to the box score.


Box Scores dont update in real time and most posters here appreciate it since they cannot watch the game because of whatever reasons.


----------



## mjm1

myst said:


> Why do you guys post EVERY single play that happens, 10 times! Just post a link to the box score.


try and comprehend. it...is...called...play-by-play. People, follow closely, are watching the same game and tend to post the same thing. understand?


----------



## JCB

myst said:


> Why do you guys post EVERY single play that happens, 10 times! Just post a link to the box score.


 so the people who can't watch the game know what's going on. There's no problem with doing pbp.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

We're up at Halftime at that's a good thing, but have got to come out of the half more focused on the Defensive side of the ball.....Our D makes our O so much better, but as long as we're up I can't complain to much, but Frank let'em know!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Thanks to everyone that does decide to do play by play during the game....Good looking out!


----------



## XRay34

who watching wrestlemania


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> It isnt fair wade is allowed to come into jersey and shoot as many shots as he wants with someone like Shaq on his team and Vince has only two able scorers on his team and he has to take less shots on his home floor


LOL.

Talk to me when Vince shoots 50% for the season like Wade. Then he can take as many wild *** shots as he wants.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

myst said:


> Why do you guys post EVERY single play that happens, 10 times! Just post a link to the box score.


 There are a lot of fans who are out of the area where they can get the game on TV and radio, so they follow the gamethreads to get a play by play account.


----------



## XRay34

God Knicks Suuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## X-JAY

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd hits again
> 
> 40-37 Nets.
> 
> Hitler pushes off Krstic.


Hitler?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> God Knicks Suuuuuuuuuuuck


 can't argue with that.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> There are a lot of fans who are out of the area where they can get the game on TV and radio, so they follow the gamethreads to get a play by play account.


who da f is that in yo avator


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

X-JAY said:


> Hitler?


 yeah, I was trying to figure out who he was talking about there.


----------



## XRay34

Hitler? LMAO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> who da f is that in yo avator


 bruce springsteen.


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15Nets said:


> who watching wrestlemania


I cant they dont show it on ilegal cable anymore


----------



## GM3

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah, I was trying to figure out who he was talking about there.


Doleac always reminds me of Hitler.


----------



## X-JAY

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah, I was trying to figure out who he was talking about there.


who?


----------



## Jizzy

I like Nets


----------



## GM3

I cant find a pic but when he was with the Knicks he really resembled him.


----------



## Vinsane

how long until second half


----------



## GM3

Division Update: Philly up by 11 at the half.


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> I like Nets


Nets good.


----------



## 7M3

this NBATV guy is a stuttering stanley


----------



## Vinsane

Grandmazter3 said:


> Division Update: Philly up by 11 at the half.


It really doesnt matter anymore


----------



## Intense Enigma

Question for the Mods.

Can you guys explain to me why this Carter15Nets piece of crap hasnt been banned?

What else he has to do?

he insult the team

the players

anything else to do to be banned?


----------



## XRay34

Intense Enigma said:


> Question for the Mods.
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why this Carter15Nets piece of crap hasnt been banned?
> 
> What else he has to do?
> 
> he insult the team
> 
> the players
> 
> anything else to do to be banned?



lol wtf did i do now


----------



## Jizzy

Intense Enigma said:


> Question for the Mods.
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why this Carter15Nets piece of crap hasnt been banned?
> 
> What else he has to do?
> 
> he insult the team
> 
> the players
> 
> anything else to do to be banned?



That is the same question I have been pondering about. I am still also curious how I can get suspended for saying the word **** while Carter15Nets can say all this about the team and still continue to post?


----------



## mjm1

carter, is it too muh to drive to the hole?


----------



## XRay34

Burned!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, 44-39 Nets.

RJ and Wade going to have a jump ball...Nets win it.

Vince misses, rebound Haslem.
Shaq fouled by Collins, his 3rd.
Shaq misses, Haslem gets it back.
Wade drives and dunks. 44-41 Nets


----------



## mjm1

why cant they rebound?


----------



## big furb

Intense Enigma said:


> Question for the Mods.
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why this Carter15Nets piece of crap hasnt been banned?
> 
> What else he has to do?
> 
> he insult the team
> 
> the players
> 
> anything else to do to be banned?


I've asked this question myself. Either this board is extremely tolerant or people just like to keep the guy around for comic relief


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> carter, is it too muh to drive to the hole?


 Yes it is.....VC likes jump shots......He'll take it to the hole when he's sees the best oppurtunity to succeed.


----------



## XRay34

i didnt do crap relax


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Intense Enigma said:


> Question for the Mods.
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why this Carter15Nets piece of crap hasnt been banned?
> 
> What else he has to do?
> 
> he insult the team
> 
> the players
> 
> anything else to do to be banned?


Questions of this sort should properly be addressed in private, rather than amounting to personal attacks in the forum. Additionally, a consultation of the rules of the site may be useful.


----------



## XRay34

nets go 1 for 2 from the line AGAIN


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is going to be the longest game thread ever.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's the Nets D look?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd misses, rebound Haslem.
Payton hits. 45-43 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

kidd is just FIRING AWAY without hesitation, its sickening.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd needs to stop shootin


----------



## 7M3

Jason Kidd is killing this team. If he could make a shot, Nets would be up 10 or more.


----------



## HB

Sad to say this but Mr Wade is unstoppable


----------



## GM3

Carter hits

Shaq looking to attack and loses it.

Carter hits again, wow Heat really struggle against wings.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 47-43 Nets.
Shaq turns it over.

Vince again, 49-43 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Set shot willy!


----------



## XRay34

tell me i did not just see that


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go Nets....Keep the pressure on the Heats Defense and attack the rim!


----------



## GM3

Collins hits

Nets up 8, time out Heat.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Collins hits
> 
> Nets up 8, time out Heat.


 Collins "OH YEAH"....GO NETS!


----------



## squaleca

im bored already bring on the playoffs actually theyll be boring 2 bring on the easter conf and the pistons!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

I don't get these new Adidas Gigaraid commercials...


----------



## dfunk15

collins is a monster :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Beware the power of Set Shot Willy!!!


----------



## HB

You know, maybe Vinsane was right all along :whoknows:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dfunk15 said:


> collins is a monster :biggrin:


 :yes:


----------



## Jizzy

Miami Heat suck. I hate that organization


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> You know, maybe Vinsane was right all along :whoknows:


how so


----------



## GM3

Under 9 to play

51-47 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd to RJ the reverse stuff!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ, throwing it down and making it look SO easy.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> collins is a monster :biggrin:


 You cannot stop him, but only hope to contain him!


----------



## GM3

Kidd steals it and RJ finshes the slam

10 point lead

53-43

What? Bull**** call!


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Under 9 to play
> 
> 51-47 Nets.


Is that the score now? I thought we were up by 8?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> RJ, throwing it down and making it look SO easy.


 Attack that rim.....I want your hand to bleed from attacking that rim so hard!


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd steals it and RJ finshes the slam
> 
> 10 point lead
> 
> 53-43
> 
> What? Bull**** call!


Oh okay. Thanks.


----------



## mjm1

carter is lazy on defense.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's in the penalty Nets or Heat?


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMG that Shaq dunk was wicked! Didn't count though...


----------



## GM3

Nets up 7

55-48

Goaltend on O'Neal.

Nets up 9

57-48. Under 6


----------



## Vinsane

I still dont get why carter doesnt go head up other team best player


----------



## XRay34

shoulda said get the lubercation out for vinsane instead of saying score the basket for vince carter


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Finally, after over a decade and a half, Payton is called for his palming!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince is feel'n it.


----------



## dfunk15

vc made his last 4 shots


----------



## GM3

59-48 Nets

11 point lead.

Under 6 to play and Riley takes another TimeOut.


----------



## Vinsane

Krstic All Star said:


> Finally, after over a decade and a half, Payton is called for his palming!


yess


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets up 7
> 
> 55-48
> 
> Goaltend on O'Neal.
> 
> Nets up 9
> 
> 57-48. Under 6


 Seems like a slow paced game.....Even with us up 9.


----------



## XRay34

this is getting boring ur right

bring playoffs

we havent lost in what 4 weeks


----------



## jmk

This is how Vince should be playing every game. Smart, smart shots.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hasn't taken a shot this quarter, except for one from Shaq...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Finally, after over a decade and a half, Payton is called for his palming!


 Oh Really ...lol


----------



## Vinsane

dfunk15 said:


> vc made his last 4 shots


yes but will we continue to go to the hot hand :raised_ey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> shoulda said get the lubercation out for vinsane instead of saying score the basket for vince carter


Thats uneccessary


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> shoulda said get the lubercation out for vinsane instead of saying score the basket for vince carter




LOL. You should but some lubrication instead of having to say Wade touched the ball


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Seems like a slow paced game.....Even with us up 9.


It is pretty slow. Playoff feel...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Krstic hasn't taken a shot this quarter, except for one from Shaq...


 Well how's Curly D been on Shaq this qtr or is Collins taking most of beating...lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again. Nets up 59-48.

20 second time out Heat


----------



## XRay34

god tghatsjust rediculous


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

its time to shut down the Heat completely and also humilate them by scoring low ^_^

OMG! SHAQ HAS NO MUSTACHE!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well how's Curly D been on Shaq this qtr or is Collins taking most of beating...lol


Mostly Collins.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade....****


----------



## XRay34

Hah


----------



## GM3

wade hits again

59-52 Nets.

Nets take time out


----------



## mjm1

****, someone play d on WADE


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> yes but will we continue to go to the hot hand :raised_ey



why be to predictable!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Hah



Oh boy. Someone just got a "feeling"


----------



## dfunk15

nice TO frank


----------



## XRay34

Wade schooling VC like a fat girl in a game of dodgeball


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It is pretty slow. Playoff feel...


 Gotta love that Playoff atmosphere, and we have shown we can win that style of game.......Are style is that we have no style....lol


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> ****, someone play d on WADE


Vince was making getting by the pick harder than it had to be.


----------



## XRay34

Nets will win relax

Wade has no help let him get his 50 but ill take the W


----------



## Vinsane

y is no one guardin wade we have proved that he can be stopped before


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade schooling VC like a fat girl in a game of dodgeball



Man, you are seriously hogging up Wade's nuts. Do you have a poster of him in your room that you kiss every night before you go to sleep?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is the CAA Rocking tonight?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade schooling VC like a fat girl in a game of dodgeball



Are you really 5? Because you act like it.


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade schooling VC like a fat girl in a game of dodgeball



he schooled lebron worse and lebron even worse on him!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> y is no one guardin wade we have proved that he can be stopped before



ur boy guarding him

well in this case cant guard him


----------



## Almairo

somebody stop wade???


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter! Gebeezus!


----------



## GM3

Under 5 to play

Carter hits

61-52.

Kapono gets called on the foul.

Krstic will shoot FT, Krstic hits.

back to 10 point lead.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play some DEFENSE....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

krstic hits

62-52 f yes!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kapono got called for his dirty little shove as the shot went through. Nenad shooting one, and hits!


----------



## Jizzy

Ain't to many that can bang with us.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> Man, you are seriously hogging up Wade's nuts. Do you have a poster of him in your room that you kiss every night before you go to sleep?



I've been saying this through out the game thread. Carter15Nets is always on Wade's Nuts.


----------



## squaleca

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter! Gebeezus!



quote of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

The only thing keeping the Heat in this game is Wade & their rebounding.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter drives, misses, but taps his own rebound to RJ. Gotta love the way he stays after shots like that.


----------



## XRay34

dang wade

chill


----------



## mjm1

Flagrant Flagrant ****ing Foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Under 4 to play

Carter misses but keeps it alive

RJ misses, RJ is not playing well

wade misses

wade hard foul on Vince.


----------



## Jizzy

Wade is a *****


----------



## XRay34

F Rob Van Dam wins MONEY IN THE BANK


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> Ain't to many that can bang with us.


Carter15Nets pretends to bang with D wade.


----------



## Phenom Z28

17th straight 20+ game for Carter.


----------



## dfunk15

[email protected], easy call


----------



## XRay34

Shaq having a tough game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Offensive foul on Shaq - beautiful


----------



## squaleca

RJ not playing well u on crack???????


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> F Rob Van Dam wins MONEY IN THE BANK




For real? Yes.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits both FT's.

64-54 Nets.

Another offensive on Shaq!

4th on Shaq.

Under 3 to play

and now 5th on Shaq!


----------



## XRay34

LMAO! 5th


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

5 fouls on shaq!


----------



## Phenom Z28

FIVE Fouls on O'Neal!

VC getting banged up though...


----------



## justasking?

Krstic All Star said:


> Offensive foul on Shaq - beautiful


Yes! :clap:


----------



## mjm1

carter hit hard by shaq, its his 5th FOUL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And _5 _ on Shaq - priceless!


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> For real? Yes.


Yep sick match


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> F Rob Van Dam wins MONEY IN THE BANK


Please dont do that, im having someone tape it for me.


----------



## XRay34

Vince is like 40/10/8 vs heat this year or something? owns them


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Yep sick match




Dude, I got to see Mick Foley vs. Edge.


----------



## myst

mjm1 said:


> carter hit hard by shaq, its his 5th FOUL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hit hard by Shaq? Are you kidding me? These are the worst ref's ever. Shaq stood still, I guarantee even YOUR broadcasters are calling it a bad call.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Now give it down low to Nenad and see the easiest points in all of basketball. Nenad v. Doleac!


----------



## Vinsane

if we game great but I hope our win streak isnt eneded by atl or bobcats


----------



## dfunk15

[email protected] again, he didn't even do anything this time, poor fatty


----------



## XRay34

dang jacque vaughn is back in


lets hold this to 10+ by end 3


----------



## Krstic All-Star

myst said:


> Hit hard by Shaq? Are you kidding me? These are the worst ref's ever. Shaq stood still, I guarantee even YOUR broadcasters are calling it a bad call.


Nope. The whole elbow/forearm to the face kinda prevents that.


----------



## GM3

Walker draws foul on Robinson(3rd)

66-54 Nets.

2:33 to play

Vaughn back in for Kidd.

Walker misses both.


----------



## squaleca

guys 33-0 when leading after 3 how can any moron think this team is a pretender?? oh yea scottie let me ride supermans coattail pippen!! hall of famer 50 greatest player let VC play with mike!!


----------



## NETSFAN3526

Hope kidd gets a triple double


----------



## Vinsane

i say let carter take over from here


----------



## squaleca

4-0 against the heat this year wahoooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Dwayne Wade, Shaq and Walker in their Alternative (Red) Jerseys....http://www.whitedog.com/tomatoes.html


----------



## GM3

Murray back in for Krstic.

Krstic with 11 points in 17 mins.

Walker yes shoot more.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3 baby!


----------



## squaleca

and all the heat talk about is facing the pistons in the finals cause they beat a bunch mediocar teams!!!! makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> 4-0 against the heat this year wahoooooooo!!!!!!!


 thats what it should be.


----------



## dfunk15

vc3


----------



## XRay34

Itttttttts A Vvvvvvvvvvvvv
Ccccccccccccc
Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

71-54!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carater;a j;dflakdsjf;sadflkjawe;rjaew;oir3wrio3u2r283!!!!!


----------



## GM3

VC 3

71-54 Nets.

Reset: Vaugh, Carter, RJ, Murray, Cliffy

Walker misses

Another VC 3!

74-54 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter: Hey Wade, wanna see how it's done?


----------



## XRay34

Ooooooooh Myyyyyyyyy

Fnnnnnnnnn Gooooooooooood

Vinsane Splashes One On His Screen


----------



## Vinsane

Hey carter15nets for the last time vc owns d-wade


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince from waaaaaaaaay downtown and the nets go up 20

74-54 Nets!

Time out heat


----------



## justasking?

Yeah!!!!

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## jmk

I've been waiting for this game from Vince for weeks. Awesome.


----------



## big furb

Vince Carter, Heat killer


----------



## squaleca

**** VC 2 points away from kobes 22!! for the quarter!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Shaq is probably going to Krispy Kreme right now


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carater;a j;dflakdsjf;sadflkjawe;rjaew;oir3wrio3u2r283!!!!!


LOL. :laugh: :laugh: Thats too funny PHeNoM!!! Nice! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

I wanna say it is over but I don't know the heat always come back in the 4th


----------



## neoxsupreme

Wade was dominating the 1st half & then Carter took over in this 3rd quarter. Now Carter is owning him w/ 30.


----------



## Jizzy

Vince Carter is here, mother****ers


----------



## squaleca

oh oh its april let the vinsanity begin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasil

Great game by Carter so far.

He is killing Heat this season. 

Thanks to Riley for the Eddie Jones trade.


----------



## XRay34

Vince 20 in the 3rd


----------



## justasking?

big furb said:


> Vince Carter, Heat killer


Yes, that seems to be so true. He really brings his A game specially against the Heat.


----------



## NetsFan006

goddam vince


----------



## Jizzy

Vince Carter OWNS the Miami Heat. Nets vs. Pistons in the ECF


----------



## STUCKEY!

Krstic All Star said:


> Carter: Hey Wade, wanna see how it's done?


Wade: :yes:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Brasil said:


> Great game by Carter so far.
> 
> He is killing Heat this season.
> 
> *Thanks to Riley for the Eddie Jones trade*.


VERY good point there. With Jones in, it would only have been 15.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wright sighting.


----------



## GM3

Wright in, fouls Wade.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Go Nets.....keep The Pressure On And Don't Let Up!


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone heard from Carter15Nets lately


----------



## XRay34

we got screwed in game 1 vs heat too

vc was fouled and wade was not fouled

so we should be looking at a 4-0 sweep


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Anyone heard from Carter15Nets lately


 You spoke to soon...lol...It's something positive by the way..lol


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> Vince Carter OWNS the Miami Heat. Nets vs. Pistons in the ECF



heat fans still look at us as stepping stone more like a mother ****ing mountain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

wright fouled hard, but no call. 24 second violation


----------



## neoxsupreme

Shaq is a shadow of his prime.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nice attempt by Wright, gets blocked though...Showing confidence, all that matters.


----------



## XRay34

aww gimme a break

4-0 run off bs ft's


----------



## mjm1

Stop FOULING YOU MORONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## fruitcake

just got back...

whats happening


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

squaleca said:


> heat fans still look at us as stepping stone more like a mother ****ing mountain!!!!!!!!!


 LOL......Mount Saint CLiffy!


----------



## Vinsane

neoxsupreme said:


> Shaq is a shadow of his prime.


agreed 
yao is now the best center in the league


----------



## HB

Somehow I told you so, just doesnt seem fitting

Wright might actually do a better job on Wade, Frank should think about that.


----------



## Phenom Z28

If that shot goes in, me = :jump:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> we got screwed in game 1 vs heat too
> 
> vc was fouled and wade was not fouled
> 
> so we should be looking at a 4-0 sweep


Heat down by 20 ,and you're a Nets fan again?

Bandwagon Fan.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the court?


----------



## JCB

Don't let up. Keep the pressure on.


----------



## Jizzy

Someone do Play-by-Play


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> aww gimme a break
> 
> 4-0 run off bs ft's


i thought you wanted wade to do good
So what do the rest of you guys think do we keep Vince in in the 4th or sit him we all know what the Heat can do in thr 4th remember the Pistons


----------



## squaleca

i know im dreaming but could u imagine 22 in a row and we go undefeated in the playoffs thats 36 in a row wed beat the lakers record!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Keep the Defensive energy up...DEFENSE,DEFENSE!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Hbwoy said:


> Somehow I told you so, just doesnt seem fitting
> 
> *Wright might actually do a better job on Wade, Frank should think about that*.


He just fouled him twice. 4 fts


----------



## HB

Its too bad the nets have secured a playoff spot, they obviously are on cruise control.


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC: 20
Miami: 19


----------



## squaleca

and for all u ****ers who voted no for 22 in a row!! BELIEEEEEEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEE DAM IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Damn, we are getting our respect!
Take that Pat Riley!!!!!!
Net HATER!!!!

hope shaq gets fouled out


----------



## AJC NYC

I think I need to say is Vince Carter Owns the Miami Heat


----------



## XRay34

32 for Wade


----------



## STUCKEY!

YOu will not win 36 in a row I bet all my ucash on that!


----------



## GM3

4th quarter underaway.

Wade is in.

Vaughn, Carter, RJ, murray, Cliffy

Carter draws on Payton (3rd)


----------



## AJC NYC

I think I need to say is Vince Carter Owns the Miami Heat and Dwade


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> and for all u ****ers who voted no for 22 in a row!! BELIEEEEEEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEE DAM IT!!!!!!!!!!!




can i change my vote?? how do u disable cookies again


----------



## Vinsane

carter needs to match wade


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

It's the 12th round (4th quarter) time to get focused and get us a "W"!


----------



## fruitcake

kidd in for vince.


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> carter needs to match wade




vince isnt kobe hes not gonna ailienate his team mates like kobe did in the 4rth today!!


----------



## GM3

14 point game

6-0 run by heat since 3rd Quarter.

74-60 Nets.

Under 11

Shaq gets fouled and hits and the foul, game is slipping


----------



## Vinsane

Frank DO NOT SIT VINCE CARTER FOR TO LONG


----------



## mjm1

You Have To ****ing Rebound The Ball, Rebound The Ball You Morons


----------



## SetShotWilly

They will make a run. Watch out


----------



## mjm1

omg lane violation, what the hell is going on


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits and gets fouled. misses the FT....lane violation called. Hits the FT Nets up 74-63


----------



## squaleca

ok frank think of something brilliant!!


----------



## XRay34

9-0 Run

20 point lead cut to 11


----------



## HB

Vince goes out, lead dwindles.


----------



## XRay34

11-0 Run in 3 minutes

20 point lead cut to 9


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Walker lays it in, 74-65 Nets.

Time out nets.


----------



## GM3

9 point game.

11-0 Runs since 3rd quarter.


----------



## JCB

what BS. O'neal should not be playing anymore this game. That was a foul.


----------



## fruitcake

squaleca said:


> ok frank think of something brilliant!!


like put in vince?


----------



## JCB

fruitcake said:


> like put in vince?


 that might work


----------



## Vinsane

So who thinks Carter should be back out there


----------



## AJC NYC

Vince Carter Owns the Miami Heat


----------



## mjm1

THAT WAS A ****ING FOUL IF I HAVE EVER SEEN ONE, O'NEAL laid out rj!


----------



## Jizzy

I wish Wade never entered the NBA Draft. Stern is trying to push Wade and LBJ into the fans spectrum so hard that it's getting sickening


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince = the Nets. I realize that now.


----------



## squaleca

fruitcake said:


> like put in vince?



no post up JC!!


----------



## fruitcake

waht kind of coach takes out a player who has just scored 20 points in a quarter?


----------



## Vinsane

Watch Frank sit VC down until 5 minutes left in the game


----------



## squaleca

how many 20+ quarters does VC have this year?????


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic - no shots in the 2nd half...


----------



## HB

purplehaze89 said:


> Vince = the Nets. I realize that now.


Maybe not, but this is probably why his +/- is higher than everyone else's


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In Now


----------



## XRay34

33-0 streak will end


----------



## fruitcake

great plan frank.

we'll put in the offensive minded jason collins for clifford robinson so we can score.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dang....Wade-Shaq redemption.


----------



## mjm1

OH NO ON HWET faEWRTQ35wtwartawrdfaweff


----------



## jmk

Why in the world is Jacque Vaughn still in the game?


----------



## dfunk15

hmm, i'm not enjoying this at all


----------



## XRay34

15-0 run

5 pt game


----------



## Jizzy

What are you doing Frank?


----------



## Vinsane

Y is VC not out there


----------



## fruitcake

jacques vaughn seriously should not be in the NBA.


----------



## Jizzy

Mother****er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

It took until they went down by 5 to realize Vince neded to stay in


----------



## GM3

Nets fell asleep.

wake up damn you!


----------



## dfunk15

OMG, brick after brick after brick


----------



## fruitcake

cmon....

GO NETS!!!


----------



## HB

A 20 point lead at one point. Pathetic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh....this offense is horrible right now.


----------



## XRay34

nets havent scored in 6 minutes


----------



## dfunk15

vc to the rescue


----------



## fruitcake

please SCORE


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC finally ends the 15-0 run with a 3! Lead back to 8!


----------



## STUCKEY!

Ouch that must feel so sickening for u guys


----------



## GM3

Shakira shakira

Carter hits 3

Wade gets blocked by Carter, Payton fouls Carter on the run.


----------



## mjm1

We Can Never Ever Trade Vince Carter.


----------



## fruitcake

thank god.

now keep it in his hands.


----------



## HB

Timely shot Vincie


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hah OMG! After the foul on the fast break, RJ tried a VC windmill, misses, and VC cleans it up on a tip dunk. Amazing stuff.


----------



## XRay34

if kidd just hit a couple shots

even 33% kidd


----------



## Jizzy

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

i hope the refs go to hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> We Can Never Ever Trade Vince Carter.


LOL good man


----------



## squaleca

me thinks VC was watching to much of the cavs heat game!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

SHEED! said:


> Ouch that must feel so sickening for u guys


Its rare, we almost never lose a lead. Nets 33-0 when leading after 3.


----------



## fruitcake

i can beat Shaq in a game of 21.


----------



## purplehaze89

wheres jmk?
As Vince goes, so do the Nets....against the Heat that is.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Go Carter!!!


----------



## XRay34

Nets 33-0 streak is on the line


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ just got pummelled by Shaq, no call.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> i can beat Shaq in a game of 21.


 So can Aaron Carter


----------



## justasking?

Score and time please?


----------



## GM3

RJ is going at Shaq.

Kidd steals it

and RJ slams it


----------



## fruitcake

RJ :no: today.


----------



## GM3

79-69 nets.

Under 7 to play.


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So can Aaron Carter




LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great movement on the fast break by the Nets! Kidd no look to Krstic acting like he was gunna pass to Carter, Krstic to RJ for the one hand man jam!


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Heat are helpless to Carter's wrath.


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> RJ :no: today.


hmm never mind.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was a great play. 

Kidd with the steal, no look to nenad, who does a no look to RJ for the dunk.


----------



## squaleca

whats VC + - this game?????


----------



## STUCKEY!

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So can Aaron Carter


LMFAO!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Score and time please?


 Nets are up 79-69, not sure about the time.


----------



## dfunk15

finally RJ, I was almost feeling the stinker you were putting up here


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nets are up 79-69, not sure about the time.


Thanks ToddMac! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

damn 2-10 from the floor where is vc


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> whats VC + - this game?????


Probably cant get that until after the game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Go Nets....Attack that rim!


----------



## squaleca

wow u guys get pretty pissed when rj doesnt shoot 50%


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Thanks ToddMac! :clap: :cheers:


 Just under 6 minutes left


----------



## mjm1

that was sick by nenad if that counted!!


----------



## IbizaXL

at least my team tried to make another comeback. too bad they have no idea what defense means


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> wow u guys get pretty pissed when rj doesnt shoot 50%


 yea... its cuz he's one of the most efficient players in the league!


----------



## fruitcake

RJ!! what happened to the consistency


----------



## Jizzy

YES!!!!!!! Go Nets!!!!!! I am so happy.


" I'm in love with a stripper"


----------



## Vinsane

Jefferson Sucks


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> that was sick by nenad if that counted!!


 what did he do?


----------



## justasking?

RJ is having a terrible game. :nonono:


----------



## dfunk15

vc is it


----------



## fruitcake

we HAVE TO HOLD THIS TEAM UNDER 80!


----------



## XRay34

vc has like 4 threes from 25 feet to 28 feet


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeeeee! 83-71 Nets.

4:45 left


----------



## GM3

Carter hits another 3

83-71 Nets

Under 5 to play


----------



## fruitcake

VC is god.


----------



## Jizzy

Gio305 said:


> at least my team tried to make another comeback. too bad they have no idea what defense means




LOL. Antwoin Walker and Gary Payton


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Feed Nenad! I'm not asking for too much... He already dunked on Wade, and I want to see him dunk on Shaq.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> RJ!! what happened to the consistency


He is tryin to get in the spotlight


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC's 5th 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd going nuts with the look away passes


----------



## justasking?

Vince is having a spectacular game. :clap: :clap:


----------



## XRay34

vince 28 in the 2nd half

38 total


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again, 38 points for him.


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> He is tryin to get in the spotlight



**** off Vinsane RJ the most unselfish player in this league!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC again on the driving jumper! 38 points! Nets up 14. Phew!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> Jefferson Sucks


 man people quit hating, when RJ actually shoots like a regular SF!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ WTF was that?! Behind the head pass to the rim? C'mon meow...


----------



## GM3

Carter hits another one

85-71 Nets

Shannon Anderson lol

wow crazy play lol

heat lose it, Nets lose it, both teams on floor and they give Miami a timeout.


----------



## mjm1

That's Not A Time Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

If VC nets 40 this will be his first 40 point game at home


----------



## fruitcake

go FOR 50!

WOW RJ...what is wrong with you...


----------



## Vincanity15311

Lmfao Lmfao Lmfao


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets are 1 of the top defensive teams in the L.


----------



## HB

LMAO Vince thinks the Heat are the Hawks. Guess he found a new fav team to go crazy on


----------



## Vincanity15311

i want a video clip of that sequence


----------



## Phenom Z28

Most discombobulated basketball sequence ever.


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> **** off Vinsane RJ the most unselfish player in this league!!!!!!!


No actually that is VC


----------



## squaleca

start the ****ing playoffs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

see the thing is RJ has been shooting at around 50% the whole season so any thing under that is a fail for him. 

RJ sucks today.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> If VC nets 40 this will be his first 40 point game at home


He loves to bring his A game on the road.


----------



## VCFSO2000

fruitcake said:


> RJ!! what happened to the consistency


Hey,it happens.

Carter's been putting up 39% shooting games for a while now. Happy that he snapped out of it tonight.

RJ'll bounce back.


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> go FOR 50!
> 
> WOW RJ...what is wrong with you...


He is really off tonight. Well, he has been very efficient the past few games. He was bound to have one terrible game and this is it I hope. I'm sure he'll bounce back in the next game. More often than not, he is extremely efficient but tonight its definitely not there.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO Vince thinks the Heat are the Hawks. Guess he found a new fav team to go crazy on


 good for the nets (and the fans )


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> No actually that is VC


----------



## GM3

Rj where are you? 6/16.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Vinsane said:


> No actually that is VC


 :eek8: VC is a good player but wow...


----------



## squaleca

guys i just realized something the nets could be the cause of alot of suicides this year?? what happens if we lose in 4 in the first round?????


----------



## fruitcake

Carter is 3 for 3 in the 4th quarter for 8 points

The rest of the team is 1 for 14 for 3 points

and that 1 is a easy dunk by RJ.


----------



## dfunk15

40!!!! for VC


----------



## XRay34

40!!!!!!!! Rev it up!!!!!!!!! Sick ally oop

Woulda had 50 if he dropped 20 @ Half


----------



## Phenom Z28

OOoOOOOppp to VC! 40 points!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince on the ally oop! 40 points!


----------



## mjm1

THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! CARTER with 40 points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GM3

Under 4 to play

85-73 Nets

Carter Ooop! Nice!

O'Neal misses

Under 3 to play


----------



## Lord-SMX

VCFSO2000 said:


> Hey,it happens.
> 
> Carter's been putting up 39% shooting games for a while now. Happy that he snapped out of it tonight.
> 
> RJ'll bounce back.


 its awsome how we can have a star player have a normal night and still stay close against an elite team!


----------



## Jizzy

Is the CAA arena going crazy?


----------



## fruitcake

vince is the only player shooting above 50% tonight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad's gone cold...


----------



## justasking?

How's the crowd?


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC for 3 againae;fwaef! omg


----------



## myst

VC is rediculous. If only he tried his hardest all the time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again, he can't miss. 43 now


----------



## XRay34

Heat 34
VC 33

In 2nd HALF

Only down 1


----------



## mjm1

43 points, going for 50 POINTS!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

my mom on Vince: "he looks like he's in a fricken trance"


----------



## squaleca

myst said:


> VC is rediculous. If only he tried his hardest all the time.



his 3 point shot is falling tonight just cause it doesnt in other games doesnt mean he aint trying!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC's 4th 40+ pt game.


----------



## GM3

Carter misses

90-76 

Under 2

Shaq fouls Collins.


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> vince is the only player shooting above 50% tonight.


And not against some scrub team either


----------



## Jizzy

Is the CAA going wild?


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god vince missed


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> my mom on Vince: "he looks like he's in a fricken trance"


T-Macs mom for MVP!:clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX

16-27 thats the main thing! He's making more shots then misses!


----------



## fruitcake

why did jason collins take a 20 foot jumpshot


----------



## purplehaze89

Vinsane just ejaculated onto his computer monitor and jmk just poopooed in his pants.

How sweet it is to be a Nets fan.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets letting all the bench players come in.


----------



## GM3

Nets empty bench

Planinic, Wright, Murray, Padgett, Cliffy,


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> my mom on Vince: "he looks like he's in a fricken trance"


 :yes: :laugh: Nice!


----------



## Phenom Z28

How many times have Carter gone for EXACTLY 43 on the Nets? It's gotta be like 4 or 5 times.


----------



## squaleca

dam VC 6 points off his career high for a half!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> T-Macs mom for MVP!:clap:


 :laugh:


----------



## Vincanity15311

under 80


----------



## Krstic All-Star

This is what's known as a Beat Down!


----------



## Lord-SMX

dont' forget krstic 5-10, 11pts, 8boards, 2blocks!! VERY NICE


----------



## Jizzy

Someone tell me if the CAA is going crazy?


----------



## GM3

Sorry its.

Planinic, Wright, Murray, Nachbar, Cliffy


----------



## fruitcake

frank clears his bench. game over.

nets 12 in a row

next two games are Atlanta and Charlotte!! real good chance of making it 14 in a row (tying our franchaise high i think)

i realyl want to hold this team under 80...


----------



## squaleca

yea but u know the heat fans are gonna say wade got 44 against the cavs!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> Someone tell me if the CAA is going crazy?


 someone tell jizzy lol (cuz i wanna know too)


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Heat 34
> VC 33
> 
> In 2nd HALF
> 
> Only down 1


That's a sick stat!


----------



## mjm1

the refs are still calling fouls!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jmk

purplehaze89 said:


> Vinsane just ejaculated onto his computer monitor and jmk just poopooed in his pants.
> 
> How sweet it is to be a Nets fan.


Hmmm. Not quite.


----------



## GM3

jizzy said:


> Someone tell me if the CAA is going crazy?


Standing Ovation as the starters were replaced by the bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Someone tell me if the CAA is going crazy?


 They were getting really into it when vince was hitting everything


----------



## Phenom Z28

So does tonight qualify as a Hootinany or a Ho-down?


----------



## Lord-SMX

how much time left?


----------



## GM3

Padgett fouls Walker

Walker has to shoot 2, he looks hurt but is shaking it off.


----------



## fruitcake

90-77, 14 seconds left, walker at the line

we should hold the heat under 80.

so now we've held the PISTONS, SUNS AND THE HEAT UNDER 80 POINTS!!!

THAT IS FREAKIN UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter is going to haunt Wade's dreams tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win! 12 in a row


----------



## Lord-SMX

d-fense cha cha cha


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> Someone tell me if the CAA is going crazy?



only areana in the league that cant sell out stanely cup finals or nba finals games sad!!!!


----------



## HB

HELLS YEAH, under 80 again. Take that Mr Pippen


----------



## justasking?

Yeah!!!! Nice win!!!!

Lets go Nets!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter is going to haunt Wade's dreams tonight.


'Bron last night, Vince tonight...Wade's gunna turn into an insomniac soon.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That's it. I have to get Nets playoff tickets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets have beaten Mavs, Suns, Pistons & now Heat in this streak of theirs. By far the most impressive winning streak of the season in the L.


----------



## JCB

Krstic All Star said:


> That's it. I have to get Nets playoff tickets.


 most definetly


----------



## HB

Hopefully no one gets suspended over this win


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

God Bless You Rod Thorn For Bringing Us Vince Carter!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Hopefully no one gets suspended over this win


 why would that happen?


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> why would that happen?


Just hoping no baiting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

This is a message for everyone. Don't go to the Heat forum and start crap.


----------



## L

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> This is a message for everyone. Don't go to the Heat forum and start crap.


too late.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter's going to get the usual excessive "VC is God" praises he gets in this forum after big games.

Just wait until he goes 8/27 lol..

But anyways,nice win by the nets. I didn't see the game but holding a team under 80 is great. And Carter went off.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> too late.


 well then whoever is doing it needs to stop. The homerism of each teams fans clashes and it gets retardedly out of control. Just enjoy the win and don't talk ****.


----------



## Nets1524512

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter's going to get the usual excessive "VC is God" praises he gets in this forum after big games.
> 
> Just wait until he goes 8/27 lol..
> 
> But anyways,nice win by the nets. I didn't see the game but holding a team under 80 is great. And Carter went off.



Thanks for being a Nets fan. <strike>Now go back to your personal hell hole.</strike>

Don't start.
- Chaser 55


----------



## Intense Enigma

12 W's in a row. :clap: 

Great game by VC.

Rj defense on Wade was bad,but i dont understand why some people here are hating on him so much,he has a off night that's it.

Nenad dunk on Wade. :jawdrop: FLASHOWNED


----------



## L

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> well then whoever is doing it needs to stop. The homerism of each teams fans clashes and it gets retardedly out of control. Just enjoy the win and don't talk ****.


i only see mjm there posting after the game in the heat forum. but u know more will go.
im just sitting back and watching the entertainment.


----------



## HB

And RJ wasnt as bad as some are making it out to be. He cant always shoot 50% or over 50 every game


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets1524512 said:


> Thanks for being a Nets fan. <strike>Now go back to your personal hell hole.</strike>
> 
> Don't start.
> - Chaser 55


Woah. Never been attacked on a message board. Oh well,there's a first time for everything.

Wasn't trying to be a bad fan,just stating what I think is reality.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Hbwoy said:


> And RJ wasnt as bad as some are making it out to be. He cant always shoot 50% or over 50 every game


 Agree


----------



## GM3

> Former Net Kerry Kittles, traded to the Los Angeles Clippers before last season, was also in attendance. Kittles, plagued by back and knee injuries for most of his eight-year career, was waived by the Clippers at the end of last season. When asked about 39-year-old Clifford Robinson wearing his former No. 30, Kittles said with a laugh, "It's not so bad -- he's hitting the clutch 3's I used to hit.


Interesting note from the game.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260402017


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Interesting note from the game.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260402017


 I'd love to have him on the team still if he was healthy.


----------



## jarkid

sorry, today i can not have a live chat with you because we have a d-live today haha..NETS GO GO GO


----------



## Excel

Good win.

Damn. There sure are alot of "new" Jersey Nets fan since the last time I visited this board. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## mjm1

Excel said:


> Good win.
> 
> Damn. There sure are alot of "new" Jersey Nets fan since the last time I visited this board. I guess that's a good thing.


welcome back :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets are still on pace for 50 wins after the win last night. A win against Atlanta on Tuesday would bring it up to 51.

VC passed 3 players on the all-time scoring list...

*158. Bill Cartwright - 12,713*
159. Armen Gilliam - 12,700
*160. Vince Carter - 12,687*
161. Jim Jackson - 12,675
162. Dell Curry - 12,670
163. Bill Sharman - 12,665

Jason Kidd will need to average 9.7+ assists per game for the remainder of the season to pass Rod Strickland on the all-time assists list....

7. Rod Strickland - 7,987
*8. Jason Kidd - 7,890*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets are still on pace for 50 wins after the win last night. A win against Atlanta on Tuesday would bring it up to 51.
> 
> VC passed 3 players on the all-time scoring list...
> 
> *158. Bill Cartwright - 12,713*
> 159. Armen Gilliam - 12,700
> *160. Vince Carter - 12,687*
> 161. Jim Jackson - 12,675
> 162. Dell Curry - 12,670
> 163. Bill Sharman - 12,665
> 
> Jason Kidd will need to average 9.7+ assists per game for the remainder of the season to pass Rod Strickland on the all-time assists list....
> 
> 7. Rod Strickland - 7,987
> *8. Jason Kidd - 7,890*


VC is going to pass Mr. Bill!!!


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> Trying to destroy out unity here are ya? :raised_ey


 :uhoh: :bsmile: :soapbox:


----------

